# shovel head



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

a freind of mine invited his brothers to go fishing at lake juliann.. 
he was talking to one of his brothers noticed his float was gone
thought he was snagged he picked it up a very nice size shovel head was on it... it weighted 29.6 oz.. :B i went to the bait house to get a coke to drink he caught an 8 lbs channel on my line his brother was yelling at me i didn't hear him so i missed out on a nice fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Is this a paylake?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard of this lake before. Something tells me it isnt really a paylake, but rather a city ran lake that charges a couple bucks to fish, if I recall correctly.


----------



## CW03 (Apr 9, 2004)

Lake Julieann is one of the numerous paylakes in southwest Ohio--Harrison to be specific. It's located near Miami Whitewater, which is part of the Hamilton County Park District.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess I was wrong. I'm assuming they don't buy all their fish from farms do they?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A 29.6 oz farm raised flathead?

LOL, that would be one LONG-term investment for a fish farmer! How old is a 30LB flathead?

By supporting paylakes (in Any manner), you are supporting the removal of trophy catfish from public water. The irony is that individuals, which support paylakes, are paying for a chance to catch fish that would have been available in public water (freely available) without their support of paylakes. That is, they are paying for a chance to catch fish that they would have had an opportunity to catch for free, if they did not support paylakes (make them financially viable).


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

in the Cincy area. Also well known for its carp fishing. I know that at one time the over 25lb carp split-the-pot jackpot was nearing $20,000. (not a typo). Strangely, a whole bunch of that money disappeared over the winter, and the jackpot is no where near what it used to be, and there was no 25lb carp caught. Where is the IRS when you need them? Fishermen put money into those pots for the pots. It is kind of like progressive gambling. The pot goes up as more money is put in by the fishermen. Not the owner.

By the way, his float went down and he thought he was snagged? Doesn't fish much, does he? Did he think one of the bottom gremlins reached up and hooked him to a rock??


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> I've heard of this lake before. Something tells me it isnt really a paylake, but rather a city ran lake that charges a couple bucks to fish, if I recall correctly.


i payed $11 to get in and yes it's a paylake


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

it used to be lake ilene then changed names


----------

